# Is Today the Day



## ronparise (May 5, 2017)

I cant log into Wyndham this morning, The site is under maintenance

when it comes back up, will we see Voyager gone live??


----------



## uscav8r (May 5, 2017)

I thought the magic day was May 20?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scootr5 (May 5, 2017)

They usually give advanced warning for any kind of planned downtime (which gives me the opportunity to take screenshots of confirmations and points status). I can't imagine they would be foolish enough to thnk that they could roll out a whole new system during the scheduled overnight maintenance window (although it is Wyndham IT we're talking about, so who knows). 

Given that, I'm betting no. My money is on changes to the RCI portal to make it look more like the new stand-alone website does.


----------



## Braindead (May 5, 2017)

The preview site is still up.


----------



## bendadin (May 5, 2017)

I thought that it said on top of the RCI account that it was going to be down for three days. I thought that it started tomorrow but I guess that it is today.


----------



## ronparise (May 5, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I thought that it said on top of the RCI account that it was going to be down for three days. I thought that it started tomorrow but I guess that it is today.




Im not asking about RCI.. There was no announcement that the wyndham site would be done.


----------



## CO skier (May 5, 2017)

WorldMark is down, too.


----------



## wjappraise (May 5, 2017)

CO skier said:


> WorldMark is down, too.



There's our answer.  Today is NOT the day.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (May 5, 2017)

I called and cant even get to a person,... I got a message that tells me the systems are down; call back later


----------



## wjappraise (May 5, 2017)

Extra Holidays is down as well.  The front page loads.  But not reservations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (May 5, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I called and cant even get to a person,... I got a message that tells me the systems are down; call back later



I called to.  Did not get the message you did.  I am just hanging around on hold listening to music that I do not like and getting the same messages over and over again.

The way this ball is bouncing, if someone has not made the reservations they want through the end of summer it would not be a bad idea to do so when the site comes back up.

The new website is up, in part, not showing my contracts or financial data like it used to.  It did change the order of my point use years from oldest to newest to newest to oldest. This problem should resolve shortly if this is site going operational.


----------



## bnoble (May 5, 2017)

Sounds like Mr. Backhoe at work.


----------



## Avislo (May 5, 2017)

Just got through to Owner Care, they do not know when the system will come back up, the Rep said their system was up and he could make a reservation for me.  His supervisor got involved and would not let him do it.  He re-affirmed ARP reservations over 10 are not being permitted.  I am now 0 for 2.

The rep said this is not the new site going operational.


----------



## 55plus (May 5, 2017)

All networks have downtime. Some more than others. None are up 100%. Most are 99.7% and then there are others. . .


----------



## CO skier (May 5, 2017)

Calling WorldMark is much the same story.  Rep says their system is down, so they can only answer general questions about the membership.  The rep had no estimate for when the system might be back up.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 5, 2017)

Something has happened in Wyndham world, for sure.  I have some stuff I need to be checking today.  So that is a bummer. At least I don't have anything to cancel.


----------



## buckor (May 5, 2017)

I was just getting ready to ask this same question....been getting the "site maintenance" page all morning.

One would think that whatever it is Wyndham is doing, that requires the entire network to go down, would have been done over night. Then again...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## nkldavy (May 5, 2017)

I think this was either a planned event or something started going haywire yesterday ?   I talked to a fellow at a northeastern resort yesterday to put in a request, and he indicated it couldn't be done due to computer issue.


----------



## geist1223 (May 5, 2017)

They did an "Update" to the Worldmark System back in March. There have been huge problems ever since then - people being locked out of their accounts, drawing Points from the wrong category, putting Points back into the wrong category after a cancellation, etc, etc, etc. It got so bad that even the VPC and OC could not fix the errors.


----------



## GT1 (May 5, 2017)

I've been on hold for one hour and 35 minutes!  Getting caught up on laundry and chores while waiting but this is truly ridiculous!


----------



## WhiskeyJack (May 5, 2017)

So if the Wyndham website being down is not due to the rollout of Voyager, which it appears is the case, how does that make everybody feel about how well the Voyager rollout will go?  I know how it makes me feel, which I shouldn't describe on a public forum.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 5, 2017)

99% sure not the voyager roll out. Wyndham's entire system is down including email. When I talked with someone at the front desk the said they called IT this morning and IT basically said "Don't Call us". From my experience working in IT, I would guess a ransomware virus or a cascading fault on some kind of update where they had to take everything offline.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 5, 2017)

Yes but strangely, yesterday I also received this email from Wyndham....

*"YOUR OWNER WEBSITE IS GETTING AN UPGRADE!*
_For your convenience, we encourage you to register on the new site before it officially launches in the upcoming weeks. Thank you for your continued patience as we work to improve your online experience."_

I don't think they are related, but maybe they are doing something with the current site to assist in migration to the new site.


----------



## Avislo (May 5, 2017)

As bad as this sounds, I agree with you.  Website Support told me within the last few days that they were moving info over from the existing site to the new site in batches.  I do not think a data transfer would take out the existing site and the Worldmark site plus who knows what.


----------



## ronparise (May 5, 2017)

jjmanthei05 said:


> 99% sure not the voyager roll out. Wyndham's entire system is down including email. When I talked with someone at the front desk the said they called IT this morning and IT basically said "Don't Call us". From my experience working in IT, I would guess a ransomware virus or a cascading fault on some kind of update where they had to take everything offline.


 
"Cascading fault"
That explains everything


----------



## GT1 (May 5, 2017)

well i gave up after my 2 hr and 20 minute wait


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 5, 2017)

I did get through on the phone about 1/2 hour ago (held about an hour - that's the VIP line). 

The mainframe is up now.  I was able go cancel some things that needed to be taken care of today (avoid a headache later if they don't get the website up). 

VC said this is not Voyager, although they are loading updates in preparation for Voyager (so he said). He said it would be at least a few weeks for Voyager, they are still training, and said they don't have a firm date.  All consistent with what we've been hearing thus far, I guess.

He was not able to give me a confirmation number for a reservation made yesterday (tells me batch did not run last night). 

Yeah, no warm fuzzies about Voyager. Keep taking those screen shots!

Side note - Wyndham made some use year adjustments earlier this week (maybe Monday).  I had some newer resale contracts that weren't ending Dec 31.  They aligned them to Dec 31 without any communication or proration adjustment.


----------



## wjappraise (May 5, 2017)

WhiskeyJack said:


> So if the Wyndham website being down is not due to the rollout of Voyager, which it appears is the case, how does that make everybody feel about how well the Voyager rollout will go?  I know how it makes me feel, which I shouldn't describe on a public forum.



Zero confidence in their ability IT wise.  They should be ashamed!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henley1 (May 5, 2017)

I was told by a VC yesterday that the Voyager rollout will be in two weeks.  She said Orlando is being trained now, then on to Missouri.  More corroboration of our hopes that we have a bit more time to "prepare"


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 5, 2017)

GT1 said:


> well i gave up after my 2 hr and 20 minute wait



Laundry done?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 5, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes but strangely, yesterday I also received this email from Wyndham....
> 
> *"YOUR OWNER WEBSITE IS GETTING AN UPGRADE!*
> _For your convenience, we encourage you to register on the new site before it officially launches in the upcoming weeks. Thank you for your continued patience as we work to improve your online experience."_
> ...



In the terms and conditions for the the drawing for the preview site runs through sometime towards the end of may. I doubt they would launch the new site before that finishes. 

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 5, 2017)

ronparise said:


> "Cascading fault"
> That explains everything



Amazon web services had this a couple months ago on their cloud computing service that took out something like a 3rd of all websites on the web. We affectionately refer to those as a C.E.E. (Career Ending Event).


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 5, 2017)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Amazon web services had this a couple months ago on their cloud computing service that took out something like a 3rd of all websites on the web. We affectionately refer to those as a C.E.E. (Career Ending Event).



I wish it would be a V.E.E.  (Voyager Ending Event)


----------



## wjappraise (May 5, 2017)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Amazon web services had this a couple months ago on their cloud computing service that took out something like a 3rd of all websites on the web.



. . . and Amazon was down, for what, an hour or two?  Wyndham is down for over eight hours so far today.  And they are ready to roll out a whole new website, COMBINED with huge changes to the rules of engagement.  Brilliant!!  What did these brainiacs do in their prior careers?  Launch the "new Coke"?  Write United Airlines manual for removing passengers from an airplane?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 5, 2017)

Must be the summer work schedule started  ... everyone took Friday off for Mother's Day.


----------



## Railman83 (May 5, 2017)

If it was up it isn't now!


----------



## JerseyDeb (May 5, 2017)

Just came from a marketing package in Clearwater. They said entire system was down so it made for a blissfully short update. Could only offer one package due to system issues. In and out in record time after refusing offer for more points.


----------



## nicemann (May 5, 2017)

JerseyDeb said:


> Just came from a marketing package in Clearwater. They said entire system was down so it made for a blissfully short update. Could only offer one package due to system issues. In and out in record time after refusing offer for more points.



Guess something positive came out of it.  Welcome to the TUG!


----------



## JerseyDeb (May 5, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Guess something positive came out of it.  Welcome to the TUG!


Thanks just joined! Love you guys. If not for TUG I may have bought more developer points. Made that mistake already. I plan on adding down the road - resale of course!!


----------



## jcraycraft (May 5, 2017)

VC just told a 3rd party that site will be down 3-4 days


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 5, 2017)

Ugh, want to cancel a very expensive booking - well, a kinda expensive booking...


----------



## scootr5 (May 5, 2017)

jcraycraft said:


> VC just told a 3rd party that site will be down 3-4 days



Cause that always happens with "maintenance". They ought to update the splash page message at least.


----------



## nicemann (May 5, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> Cause that always happens with "maintenance". They ought to update the splash page message at least.



Then they have to admit they have IT problems to everyone?


----------



## scootr5 (May 5, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Then they have to admit they have IT problems to everyone?



I think everyone already knows...


----------



## nicemann (May 5, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> I think everyone already knows...



Oh I'm sure there are some owners out there that drink the koolaid and believe everything Wydham tells them.  They think everything is great and there is never any problems.


----------



## buckor (May 5, 2017)

jcraycraft said:


> VC just told a 3rd party that site will be down 3-4 days


   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPaul (May 5, 2017)

Worldmark is still out but Shell website is working.


----------



## Avislo (May 6, 2017)

Owner Care just advised the regular site should be back sometime today.


----------



## chapjim (May 6, 2017)

I'm logged in but the site is not working well.  Reservation listing is the after hours listing and shows reservations that started two days ago.  Got a strange message when I tried to make a reservation.

Edit:  Not so fast!!  Went back to the web site and now the Site Maintenance page is showing again.


----------



## CO skier (May 6, 2017)

WorldMark is back online.  A few minor issues, but it appears to be working.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 6, 2017)

Just talked to Owner Care.  You can book or cancel if you call (and wait and wait and wait). 

She said the old site will be back, it could be 2 min, 2 hours, or 2 days.  

We cannot credit pool (2017 or 2018 due to the system issues). And if you could, she doesn't recommend doing so right now. 

She said you can view availability (but not book) on the preview site.  I'm too tired of this crap to even look or try.  If you saw something you'd have to call.

She said we'll know when they know when Voyager goes live.  In which case I gave my 2 cents.  That normally a company announces system changes in advance. Telling us after the fact is not acceptable. She said we would know in advance, and I reminded we were not told in advance about not being able to credit pool 2019 points.  At which point she back peddled. Those VC's sure can drink the kool-aide. It must flow from the water coolers.

And I told them if I performed like their IT department did, I would be fired. I'd have lost my job a long time ago. She said this is the first time this has ever happened.  HA - I wish this was the major issue I'd ever had with them.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 6, 2017)

Still can't log in to WM.


----------



## sue1947 (May 6, 2017)

CO skier said:


> WorldMark is back online.  A few minor issues, but it appears to be working.


Not for me.  I get 2 pages of error messages trying to log into either of my accounts.
Sue


----------



## Jan M. (May 6, 2017)

I just tried and I don't even get the site down page anymore, just a totally blank page.


----------



## CO skier (May 6, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> Not for me.  I get 2 pages of error messages trying to log into either of my accounts.
> Sue


It looks like it was a very limited window of opportunity.  I was able to cancel a reservation, but there was a red-letter message that indicated an email confirmation could not be sent at this time.

Checking now, I am getting the Error Exception pages, too.


----------



## comicbookman (May 6, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Just talked to Owner Care.  You can book or cancel if you call (and wait and wait and wait).
> 
> She said the old site will be back, it could be 2 min, 2 hours, or 2 days.
> 
> ...



Where on the new site can you check availability?


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 6, 2017)

comicbookman said:


> Where on the new site can you check availability?



Sorry for the wild goose chase.  The VC told me we could.  But I just checked, the preview site has a button 'I'm Ready To Book' .  It's a link to myclubwyndham.com, and you know the rest of that story...


----------



## comicbookman (May 6, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Sorry for the wild goose chase.  The VC told me we could.  But I just checked, the preview site has a button 'I'm Ready To Book' .  It's a link to myclubwyndham.com, and you know the rest of that story...



That's what I thought.  I was hoping that the VC was correct and Wyndham had changed it.


----------



## ronparise (May 6, 2017)

something is happening .. Im able to log into worldmark


----------



## ecwinch (May 6, 2017)

On Facebook it is being reported that you can login and use certain functions on the WM site, but if you go into your account details (to do a cancel), it errors out.


----------



## buckor (May 6, 2017)

I am currently on the Wyndham site....VERY slow!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## buckor (May 6, 2017)

Okay...moving along faster now!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## buckor (May 6, 2017)

Well, that didn't last long! Went back to the generic HTTP 500 error message page...but, I was able to view points, contracts, and my reservations before it went back down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## cayman01 (May 6, 2017)

JerseyDeb said:


> Just came from a marketing package in Clearwater. They said entire system was down so it made for a blissfully short update. Could only offer one package due to system issues. In and out in record time after refusing offer for more points.[/QUOT
> 
> Did they offer you Clearwater Beach points or CWA? And if they were Clearwater what are the maintenance fees?


----------



## buckor (May 6, 2017)

It appears the site is back up now...i got in just a couple of minutes prior to 10:45 central. 

I was able to access my member data (points, contracts, reservations, etc) again. However, resort searches are taking a looooong time, and the system timed out for reservations before I was able to get to the first resort.

So, here's to seeing what tomorrow brings!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (May 7, 2017)

Can get into the site, however when I try to make a reservation I am getting the following message.  Have been trying since 7:00 a.m.

Online Reservation System Closed
The online reservation system is currently closed for ov*e*rnight processing. You may search availability and book reservations from 7 a.m. - 11:45 p.m. ET, seven (7) days a week.


----------



## chapjim (May 7, 2017)

Wyndham has a notice about RCI's scheduled closing May 6 & 7.  You'd think they could put up some kind of notice about their own fiasco.

Edit:  Scary thought.  You don't suppose RCI and Wyndham merged their IT departments?  Maybe RCI's scheduled closing is a "scheduled closing."


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 7, 2017)

A little IT humor?


----------



## Avislo (May 7, 2017)

Just got off the phone with Owner Care.  They can and did check for a upgrade for a upcoming reservation.  They also indicated that the on-line reservation system is expected to be up and down throughout the day and maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2017)

Im back in and reservations etc are updated.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (May 7, 2017)

VERY slow......but did have a successful transaction.   Taking lots of screen shots as I go

and not all functionality is working


----------



## sandkastle4966 (May 7, 2017)

now getting "multiple login error"


----------



## Kozman (May 7, 2017)

Logged on but reservations are only showing generic entries. The check for upgrade button is missing.


----------



## Avislo (May 7, 2017)

Kozman said:


> Logged on but reservations are only showing generic entries. The check for upgrade button is missing.



Keep trying, a few minutes ago I checked for a upgrade on-line and it did let me check for one.


----------



## Zeke_62 (May 7, 2017)

I am getting stuck at the captcha.  What browser were you using that was successful??


----------



## Avislo (May 7, 2017)

Zeke_62 said:


> I am getting stuck at the captcha.  What browser were you using that was successful??



When it does not work right for me, I shut the computer down and let it re-start.  Then I use Firefox with Chrome set as it's search engine.  Do not be in a hurry when going through the process.  Make sure all start-up programs are done loading before going to Firefox.  When the Chrome page comes up, then go slow, sometimes it gives a white page.  If that happens, let it be for about 30 seconds to a minute.  If it does not go to the site, then close firefox and try again until it works.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 7, 2017)

Zeke_62 said:


> I am getting stuck at the captcha.  What browser were you using that was successful??


I think there are issues with recaptcha (is it working for anyone - actually using recaptcha)?

If you have an existing reservation and there is an upgrade available you would not hit the recaptcha - thus you may be successful if upgrading.

I have not been able to book a reservation (fails at the recaptcha). 

If I am searching and get the recaptcha - I can logoff and backon (and get 6 more tries before repeating that exercise). 

Not spending a lot of time on here today. I was able to add a guest (I THINK that worked).


----------



## nicemann (May 7, 2017)

Yeah the recaptcha seems to be having issues.  I haven't tried to book anything but when searching it locks up at that recaptcha point and I have to log off and back on to continue searching.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 7, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Yeah the recaptcha seems to be having issues.  I haven't tried to book anything but when searching it locks up at that recaptcha point and I have to log off and back on to continue searching.



Dear Wyndham, 
Surely recaptcha is a configurable item that you can turn off if there are issues?
Love,
Your valued customer


----------



## wjappraise (May 7, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Dear Wyndham,
> Surely recaptcha is a configurable item that you can turn off if there are issues?
> Love,
> Your valued customer



Dear Disposable Customer,

Does the "recaptcha" failure prevent us from cashing your checks?  The answer is "no," so we won't change it.  We act concerned but we really do not care.  

With fake sincerity, 
The all knowing Oz of Wyndham.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 7, 2017)

Do you think that this may mean yet another delay of the rollout of Voyager.  There are obviously some issues if you have a 2 day unplanned outage.  oops


----------



## ecwinch (May 7, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Do you think that this may mean yet another delay of the rollout of Voyager.  There are obviously some issues if you have a 2 day unplanned outage.  oops



We can only hope/pray that it causes them to rethink the timetable and scope of the proposed changes. Unfortunately my experience on large conversion projects like this is that it rarely happens.


----------



## wjappraise (May 7, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Do you think that this may mean yet another delay of the rollout of Voyager.  There are obviously some issues if you have a 2 day unplanned outage.  oops



With most other Fortune 500 companies, I would agree that a delay would be the wise course of action.   But this is Wyndham, logic be damned. Full speed ahead. Need to stop those who are using the system as the sales staff showed them.  

And I believe Ron nailed it when he said Wyndham is a sales company, not a hospitality company, and certainly not a customer service company.  So, if this computer glitch did not impact the sales department, there is no need to proceed with any caution.  Owners are not revenue sources.  Buyers are.  And once they buy, they become owners, who are a liability, not an asset.   The sales department simply moves on to the next potential buyers.   And that is why an owner never gets a call back from a sales person once the check clears.....or the recision period passes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (May 7, 2017)

Zeke_62 said:


> I am getting stuck at the captcha.  What browser were you using that was successful??



I had Captcha timing out.  Finally, I timed out.


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> And I believe Ron nailed it when he said Wyndham is a sales company, not a hospitality company, and certainly not a customer service company. .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Did I say that?

I may have; I say a lot, some would say too much,  I also said that a happy customer base is necessary to have any sales

I believe it's in wyndhams best interest to make us happy and I believe that they believe that the new rules will help them do that


----------



## chapjim (May 7, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Did I say that?



Sounds like something you would say!


----------



## wed100105 (May 7, 2017)

"With fake sincerity"

Hahahahaha! nailed it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 7, 2017)

Well Wyndham is down again, a full 90 mins prior to the scheduled closing time.  

So they are still playing over there, with unknown results.


----------



## GT1 (May 8, 2017)

Can anyone recap for me if the 2018 points can be pooled like we are accustomed to or has the verbiage from the online supplement already gone into effect? I also was wondering about the transactions "rule" change. I have a limited number of transactions and having to burn one for every reservation rather than one per day or at least per call would really work against those of us less-than-VIP-status owners. Thanks.


----------



## ronparise (May 8, 2017)

You should be able to pool 2018 points until the new website happens. 

Regarding reservation  transactions, yea you're screwed


----------



## Avislo (May 8, 2017)

System is back up this morning.  Just booked a 1 bedroom suite and was given upgrade options of a 1 bedroom deluxe or a 2 bedroom.  Took the 2 bedroom.


----------



## ronparise (May 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> When it does not work right for me, I shut the computer down and let it re-start.  Then I use Firefox with Chrome set as it's browser.  Do not be in a hurry when going through the process.  Make sure all start-up programs are done loading before going to Firefox.  When the Chrome page comes up, then go slow, sometimes it gives a white page.  If that happens, let it be for about 30 seconds to a minute.  If it does not go to the site, then close firefox and try again until it works.




I tried to follow these directions but am confused

Arent Firefox and Chrome two different browsers?  or has Google merged the Mozilla Corporation


----------



## scootr5 (May 8, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Arent Firefox and Chrome two different browsers?



They are. There is no way to "use Firefox with Chrome set as it's browser.".


----------



## Avislo (May 8, 2017)

The way I did it is open firefox then go to Google Chrome or the older Google and set it as your search engine.

I have Firefox via the Google System, Internet Explorer, and Chrome (in its own right) on my system.  Firefox where Google shows up as the search engine works the best.  Then I click on the mywyndham link.


----------



## ronparise (May 8, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> They are. There is no way to "use Firefox with Chrome set as it's browser.".



of course not.. The first browser I used (pre Netscape and pre Internet Explorer) was Mozilla.  Mozilla worked on my computer but when I downloaded Netscape I had to buy more RAM  I went from 8 mb to 16  I upgraded my modem at the same time from 14.4k to the new high speed 56k 


I just wanted to point out one more reason to ignore most of Avislo's posts.  He really dosent know what he is talking about most of the time


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> The way I did it is open firefox then go to Google Chrome or the older Google and set it as your homepage.



That doesn't make sense.  What are you setting as your homepage? 

And this can't have anything (directly) to do with the recaptcha.  Other than that it's causing you to log back in to Wyndham (which resets your recaptcha).


----------



## Avislo (May 8, 2017)

Did not mean to create a dispute of search engines etc.  Someone ask what I was doing and I responded.  It works for me.  I was not talking to recaptcha issue one way or the other.  For what it is worth, you are probably right, I am reseting recaptcha, among other things.  This particular trick I use works not only with Wyndham but other problematic sites.


----------



## Bigrob (May 8, 2017)

Recaptcha seems to be working today. I was able to book something where I had problems yesterday.

Oddly enough, when I called in for a reservation I needed to make yesterday, although I could see the availability, the owner care rep could not see the same availability, only a split reservation. I am not sure why the OC rep would see less availability, but it does seem to indicate there are still ongoing issues.

Regarding the issues they've experienced over the past few days. Some may argue it makes the case to move to the new system faster since the old system is "so glitchy." No doubt the CFO is anxious to get out of the mode of running/maintaining one system while developing in the other.


----------



## ace2000 (May 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> The way I did it is open firefox then go to Google Chrome or the older Google and set it as your search engine.
> 
> I have Firefox via the Google System, Internet Explorer, and Chrome (in its own right) on my system.  Firefox where Google shows up as the search engine works the best.  Then I click on the mywyndham link.



I can assure you and anyone else, that setting your default "search" engine has zero impact on how that web page performs.  A web page may load  differently in Chrome, Firefox, or IE, but setting your search engine to Google does nothing to impact how Wyndham's web page executes.

It's probably best to just ignore this post (the original as well as mine), and move on and keep to the topic at hand.


----------



## rubbub (May 9, 2017)

ronparise said:


> of course not.. The first browser I used (pre Netscape and pre Internet Explorer) was Mozilla.  Mozilla worked on my computer but when I downloaded Netscape I had to buy more RAM  I went from 8 mb to 16  I upgraded my modem at the same time from 14.4k to the new high speed 56k



Completely OT, but you are probably thinking of Mosaic, which predated Netscape and IE. Mozilla came later.


----------



## ronparise (May 9, 2017)

rubbub said:


> Completely OT, but you are probably thinking of Mosaic, which predated Netscape and IE. Mozilla came later.



Exactly right. Thanks for the correction

I've gotten to the age when I can't remember what I had for breakfast this morning or dinner  last night, much less the browser I used in 1995. I got the "m" right at least


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 9, 2017)

Has anyone tried pooling their 2017 or 2018 points since the weekend outage?  I have some 2017 points I can pool.  I already did my 2018, but had a duh moment and forgot I could play around with some 2017 ressies and pool those points as well.  

Anyone?


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 9, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Oddly enough, when I called in for a reservation I needed to make yesterday, although I could see the availability, the owner care rep could not see the same availability, only a split reservation. I am not sure why the OC rep would see less availability, but it does seem to indicate there are still ongoing issues.



I have had this happen frequently, both with non-split and split reservations.  I have had to book it to ask the VC what unit number it was, as she could not find the availability I was seeing.


----------



## geist1223 (May 10, 2017)

We are Worldmark Members. Over on that side of the house Owner Care is claiming the System is completely back up and running correctly. If true it only took them about 5 weeks to fix after their last update. How are things running on the Wyndham Side?


----------



## schiff1997 (May 10, 2017)

It was so frustrating trying to book a beach week in Florida this morning at 7 am 10 month mark for me during our Canadian Spring Break ... the system would show availability, but when I picked the unit it would say no availability , I had to constantly click on "modify search" do it over and over again, then that stupid Captcha ahhhhhh !!  The system is so inconsistent


----------



## sue1947 (May 10, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> We are Worldmark Members. Over on that side of the house Owner Care is claiming the System is completely back up and running correctly. If true it only took them about 5 weeks to fix after their last update. How are things running on the Wyndham Side?



Well their definition of 'completely back up and running correctly' is different than mine.  Both of my accounts are still frozen and I can't do anything online; even check RCI.

Sue


----------



## cayman01 (May 10, 2017)

Mine worked fine last night and this morning.


----------



## rhonda (May 11, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> We are Worldmark Members. Over on that side of the house Owner Care is claiming the System is completely back up and running correctly. If true it only took them about 5 weeks to fix after their last update. How are things running on the Wyndham Side?


My WM account is still locked and unable to book reservations via the website.  I must phone in to book!


----------



## geist1223 (May 11, 2017)

Oh no that means Owner Care (Wyndham Employees) is not speaking the truth. Several folks over at wmowners.com have suggested that Wyndham will not care until this gets published and it effects their bottom line. They will continue to release shoddy products and take months to kind of fit it.


----------



## ronparise (May 11, 2017)

The folks on wmowners, at least the ones you reference are idiots


----------



## sue1947 (May 11, 2017)

ronparise said:


> The folks on wmowners, at least the ones you reference are idiots



Wow.  As one of those 'idiots' I fully believe that Wyndham doesn't care about providing adequate programming unless it impacts sales.  Are you disagreeing with that, given the issues listed in this and other threads?  Do you really believe that the mythical Voyager will be implemented without any or even only minor bugs?  What are you smoking these days?


----------



## ronparise (May 11, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> Wow.  As one of those 'idiots' I fully believe that Wyndham doesn't care about providing adequate programming unless it impacts sales.  Are you disagreeing with that, given the issues listed in this and other threads?  Do you really believe that the mythical Voyager will be implemented without any or even only minor bugs?  What are you smoking these days?



I am disagreeing with that, absolutely

I dont question that the computer systems are all  f..ed up. I know that better than anyone. Finding  the weak spots and exploiting them is how I made my money in the last few years (and it's what got me in trouble). And I dont believe Voyager will be implemented without problems.  Its just that I believe management is as concerned about it as we are .... Our interests coincide.   We want an excellent vacation experience and Wyndham wants us to have an excellent vacation experience, because a happy owner base is what drives sales. 

...I stopped smoking pot when my daughter was born 47 years ago.  Im thinking quite clearly now, in spite of my old age.


----------



## happyhopian (May 11, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I am disagreeing with that, absolutely
> 
> I dont question that the computer systems are all  f..ed up. I know that better than anyone. Finding  the weak spots and exploiting them is how I made my money in the last few years (and it's what got me in trouble). And I dont believe Voyager will be implemented without problems.  Its just that I believe management is as concerned about it as we are .... Our interests coincide.   We want an excellent vacation experience and Wyndham wants us to have an excellent vacation experience, because a happy owner base is what drives sales.
> 
> ...I stopped smoking pot when my daughter was born 47 years ago.  Im thinking quite clearly now, in spite of my old age.


Lots of respect for you Ron but I disagree with you to a point. Wyndham does care to the point that it doesn't impact sales. If it did impact sales it would be fixed immediately. For so long as it doesn't impact sales they might or the might not do something about it. We can agree to disagree but I've been 2 million in long enough to know this to be a fact in my book


----------



## Bigrob (May 12, 2017)

While I think Wyndham is concerned about the vulnerability issues in their system, I'm not sure they have demonstrated the same level of care and commitment to fixing the problem that say, a financial institution would if faced with similar problems.


----------



## rhonda (May 12, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> Lots of respect for you Ron but I disagree with you to a point. Wyndham does care to the point that it doesn't impact sales. If it did impact sales it would be fixed immediately. For so long as it doesn't impact sales they might or the might not do something about it. We can agree to disagree but I've been 2 million in long enough to know this to be a fact in my book


FWIW, we were invited to attend an Owner Update soon after our WM account was locked.  We accepted the invite and used the time to talk about our current perception of the Wyndham brand, public discussion of the website/reservation system as well as our personal experience with the problem.  How could we be asked to consider adding points when we are locked out?  Yes, it impacted sales even if just one sale.


----------



## Jan M. (May 12, 2017)

rhonda said:


> FWIW, we were invited to attend an Owner Update soon after our WM account was locked.  We accepted the invite and used the time to talk about our current perception of the Wyndham brand, public discussion of the website/reservation system as well as our personal experience with the problem. How could we be asked to consider adding points when we are locked out?  Yes, it impacted sales even if just one sale.



You can't possibly be the only people who had a similar discussion with a sales person. I would venture a guess that sales has been told to hang in there, that when all the changes get implemented it is going to be so much easier for them to sell. Just like we are being told that reservations are going to be so much easier to get without the mega renters these changes are supposed to control/put out of business.

Sales can lie to us and cry to their bosses. The big bosses can lie to sales and us. Upper management dictates to IT and expects it them "make it happen". IT tells everyone "we're working on it". It has been interesting to read the posts from people who have an IT background. Wyndham Sales have always been the beloved golden children who can do no wrong and IT the neglected red-haired stepchildren.

From the frozen accounts thread we now know that the points accounting system is seriously flawed. And probably has been since the owner online reservation system was implemented. We also know that Wyndham has been promising Voyager for years. I think someone mentioned they first heard about Voyager 8 years ago. I know we were told that Voyager was absolutely going to happen in the next few months about 5 years ago. It is pretty clear that they are trying to hobble along until IT gets the new/updated/changed? system up and running. When that will happen and if it will be what they have been promising is anyone's guess. We, Wyndham management, sales, the VC's, owners, all of us, are hoping that it functions well with just a very few minor issues that will quickly be corrected.


----------



## bnoble (May 12, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> I would venture a guess that sales has been told to hang in there, that when all the changes get implemented it is going to be so much easier for them to sell.


Sales is doing just fine. For the first quarter (Jan-Mar '17) earnings press release:

*Vacation Ownership *
Revenues were $648 million in the first quarter of 2017, compared with $641 million in the first quarter of 2016. 

Gross VOI sales increased 3% in the first quarter of 2017.  Volume per guest (VPG) was up 4.9%, reflecting both a higher average close rate and transaction size.  Tour flow declined 1.7% due to the closure of sales offices as part of a restructuring in the second half of last year.​


----------



## CO skier (May 12, 2017)

bnoble said:


> Sales is doing just fine. For the first quarter (Jan-Mar '17) earnings press release:
> 
> *Vacation Ownership *
> Revenues were $648 million in the first quarter of 2017, compared with $641 million in the first quarter of 2016.
> ...


That is clear evidence that the frozen accounts of last year did not impact sales.

The transition to the new reservation system is timed with the busiest sales season of the year (who's bright idea was that!).  The 2017 third quarter yoy revenue comparison will tell the story.

My last owner update with WorldMark was the slickest ever.  There was no mention of the VIP levels, which do not amount to much in WorldMark; the presentation focus was "turning on Travelshare" in my resale account to use the My Rewards Card and other benefits to save so much money through the Wyndham Program brand loyalty that it will more than pay for all my maintenance fees.

And what was my "Legacy Plan".  Don't I want my children to take free vacations, too?

The presenter, for once, really knew his stuff.  I am sure he closes an above average amount of sales.

After 2 1/2 hours of giving me their best shot, they turned me loose with an Amex card.


----------



## wjappraise (May 12, 2017)

bnoble said:


> Sales is doing just fine. For the first quarter (Jan-Mar '17) earnings press release:
> 
> *Vacation Ownership *
> Revenues were $648 million in the first quarter of 2017, compared with $641 million in the first quarter of 2016.
> ...



Excellent post.  And that's why Wyndham will not worry an iota about the concerns each of us have about the IT failings.  As long as it works well enough to get folks to buy it's good as gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (May 18, 2017)

Today is the day to get any changes in prior to the new site going active that you want done.    Some parts of Wyndham are working overtime to get this thing up and running.


----------

